# Brown discharge for 5 days Low progesterone



## newlywedtzh

Hi All- My first pregnancy ended in M/C at 6w4d (well that is when I actually started bleeding and passed the sac). I then had a chemical and this is my second "real" pregnancy. Well, it didn't start out well. At 4w4d my progesterone was a low 10.3 but hcg was high and more than doubled in 48 hours. I was started on prometrium 100mg 2x a day. Fast forward to 5w5d- started having brown discharge when i wiped. Called the doc when in for an early trans vag scan. Saw a gestation sac and a yolk sac. I did not exactly see the sac but the doctor swore it was there and actually felt very optimistic and said the spotting could be caused from a number of things (mind you I have not Had s*x since I found out we were pg again due to being terrified to do anything!) but overall she felt no concern. Well I am now 6w3d and the spotting has not stopped (5 whole days)! It is discharge mixed with brown or brown discharge- no blood. I _think_ I have some cramping but i'm over analyzing everything I feel that who knows what I'm feeling exactly! Anyway, my first M/C started out with me going to the bathroom, having a fair amount of brown blood in my underwear.. followed by cramps a few hours later and then heavy blood. It happened fast.

I want honest opinions, I don't really want false hope - I know I should be positive but I'm more of a realist and like to be prepared for what's ahead. And honestly, I'm not stressed. I've been through this before and know that it is out of my hands.. and if this happens again I am hoping to be eligible for some testing.

Has anyone's M/Cs started out like this? There's no way the doc is going to let me come in for another early scan and my next appt. isn't for another 2 weeks. In case it helps I am 27 D H 29 :)


----------



## VTMommy

So sorry to hear of your loss and stress. I went in for my first on appt August 30th with concerns of brown mucus/discharge and even though I was having pregnancy symptoms I just felt like something wasn't right. My first pregnancy ended with spontaneous rupture at 35 weeks and a bunch of other complications so I was quite anxious (our daughter is now very healthy thank god). My midwife insisted everything was fine and only to worry with bright red discharge. We went for our ultrasound last week and no heartbeat, no cramping or bleeding yet :-(. I have read lots of stories with positive outcomes after initial discharge issues and I don't want to cause you more stress just wanted to share my experience. Positive thoughts your way!


----------



## melfy77

I took progesterone when I was pregnant with DD and this current pregnancy. I've had random spotting with both, and it's perfectly normal. It irritates the cervix and causes spotting. Obviously only an U/S will tell but if your levels are doubling then I wouldn't worry too much:hugs:

As far cramping goes it's also perfectly normal; it's your uterus growing and making room for your little bean :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

I wanted to update for those women like me who are searching for a similar situation but find posts with no outcomes. I did end up miscarrying naturally this same night at 6w3d. Hope to be able to find what's causing them. This will technically be my 3 rd loss in 6 months with no live children


----------

